# Unterschiedsfrage zum SUPERLUX HD-681



## Heretic (7. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,

Wie ich jetzt so nebenbei hier gelesen habe , wird hier das SUPERLUX HD-681 für kleines Budget empfohlen.
Da ich nicht oft ein Kopfhöhrer brauche , und wenn ich mal einen brauche kein Studio , mitten drin , direkt neben dem Sänger/Band stehen gefühle brauche .... habe ich mich mal für dieses entschieden oder eher gesagt ich erwäge es zu kaufen.

Soo jetzt ist mir aber eine sache unklar.
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen denen ?
Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer
Superlux HD-681 B
Superlux HD-681 F

Falls es einen Unterschied gibt. Wäre es schön , wenn ihr mir sagen könnt welches zu mir passt.



> - maximales Budget? maximal 50€ , wobei weniger besser wäre
> - offen oder geschlossen? Eigendlich egal , geschlossen wäre aber schön , muss aber nicht
> - Soundkarte bereits vorhanden? Ich sage mal nein (Onboard Gigabyte P55A-UD3) . Habe hier noch als ersatzteil ne Trust SC-5250 5.1 Sorund Sound Card , die dürfte aber nicht so gut sein wie ich hörte.
> - Anwendungsbereich? (Filme, Spiele, Musik? möglichst genau in %) Film 2% ; Spiele 69% ; Musik 29%
> - Musikgeschmack? (möglichst genau in % pro Genre) Trance 25% ; Techno 25% ; Klassik 25% ; "Das was gerade in den Viva Charts ist" 25%


Im 50€ Budget ist aber auch schon das Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör mitdrinne.

Achso hab hier noch ne Creativ Cambridge Soundworks Surround System stehen. (Genauer Name: Four Point Surrond FPS 1600)
Da wäre noch die Frage lohnt es sich dan in einem Atemzug vilt noch ne Soka zuzulegen ?

mfg Heretic


----------



## HAWX (7. Januar 2012)

Die Unterschiede der Superluxe stehen kurz skizziert auch im Guide


----------



## Heretic (7. Januar 2012)

Ok habs wohl überlesen , sry.

Aber um ganz ehrlich zu sein verstehe ich den begriff "Badewannenabstimmung" nicht recht. Wie lässt sich das beschreiben. Hallt das so ein bischen wie in ner großen Halle ?
Und "Tieftonbereich" sagt mir auch nicht wirklich was  . 

Hättest du vilt ne erklärung wie man sich das vorstellen kann.

Aber Danke schonmal für die Antwort.

mfg Heretic


----------



## hydro (7. Januar 2012)

Stell dir vor alle Frequenzen von 0-20KHz würden in exakt der selben Lautstärke wiedergegeben werden. Also alles gleich laut, das wäre das "Optimum" eines jeden Lautsprecher/Kopfhörers. Eine "Badewanne" hat einen angehobenen Bass und Hochtonbereich (man stelle sich ein Diagramm mit dem Frequenzverlauf vor). Dadurch werden tiefe und hohe Frequenzen überbetont und es entsteht ein so genanntes Sounding. Eine solche Abstimmung wird oftmals als angenehmer, spaßiger, wohlklingender empfunden als eine nüchterne Wiedergabe der Aufnahmen.

Tieftonbereich sind Frequenzen unter ca 120Hz, welche die Bässe darstellen.


----------



## Diavel (7. Januar 2012)

Badewannenabstimmung bedeuted einfach das Bässe und Höhen etwas betont sind.

Das dürfte im Ansatz auch bei Deinem Surroundsystem typischer Weise so sein.

Eine "Badewannenabstimmung" ist wahrscheinlich so die gefälligste abstimmung für die meisten. Allerdings gibt es da auch andere Geschmäcker.


----------



## hotfirefox (7. Januar 2012)

also ich würde zum 681b greifen. da du aber nich ich bist bestell dir doch alle drei und schau was dir gefällt.
oder einfach das 668b kaufen, finde ich doch noch etwas besser, gerade im hochtonbereich.


----------



## Heretic (7. Januar 2012)

Danke für eure erklärung , jetzt hab ich das ganze auch verstanden. 

Mal kucken , extremen Bass mag ich eigendlich nix , würde für das F sprechen ...
Durch die erklärung [Bass + Höhen veränderung für angenehmeren Klang] würde aber das ohne Buchstaben auch interessant sein..

Und das B wäre dann der Mittelweg wo alles ungefähr gleich ist ?

edit: hotfirefox beitrag erst jetzt gesehen.

Ich überlege mir das ganze nochmal genau

Aber Danke für eure Antworten

mfg Heretic


----------



## hotfirefox (7. Januar 2012)

gerade bei elektronischer musik bietet sich das b an oder das 668b.
das 681f empfand ich als lahm.


----------



## hydro (7. Januar 2012)

Gerade bei elektronischer Musik würde ich den normalen nehmen, da der offenbar am meisten Bass darstellt. Wobei man bei keiner Version von wirklich viel Bass reden kann... Deswegen weicht bei Dubstep und Co mein DT880 dem 770


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Januar 2012)

der 668 ist momentan niergens verfügbar


----------



## hotfirefox (7. Januar 2012)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> der 668 ist momentan niergens verfügbar


 
Ja leider, hatte noch bei Thomann einen bestellt und heute war er gestrichen


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Januar 2012)

Hab mal ne Mail geschrieben vorhin ob der wieder kommt. Wollte den bestellen.


----------



## Heretic (8. Januar 2012)

So wollte eigendlich gerade bestellen. Aber wie ihr schon angemerkt habt sind irgendwie nicht gerade viele verfügbar.

Entschieden habe ich mich erstmal für das 681 B .

Nebenbei sind mir aber noch die Modelle 662 , 668 , 669 aufgefallen. Jetzt sagt ihr das 668 B ne ne ticken besser ist.

Lohnt sich der aufpreis von ein paar umros (zum 662 , 668 oder 669) oder bietet das 681 das beste Preisleistungsverhältniss von denen. Ansonsten würde ich mir vilt. doch das 668 B und das 681 B zum vergleichen bestellen.

@*hydro* : Der Bass ist mir nicht soo wichtig. Weil ich ersteres meist Titel höre die recht bassneutral sind. Oder anders herum gesagt. Keine Extremen Bässe haben.

Danke @ all für eure antworten.

mfg Heretic


----------



## hotfirefox (8. Januar 2012)

bestell sie dir lieber alle drei und schau was dir gefällt


----------



## Heretic (8. Januar 2012)

Na , alle drei wird etwas " eng " finanziel gesehen.

Aber 668 B und 681 B wird wohl so gerade gehen. (Wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich da auch anders drangehen.)
Aber hey es ist schon ein großer qualitätsschritt durch Eure Tipps. Ansonsten hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich auch ein 0815 Headset gekauft.

mfg Heretic


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Januar 2012)

Den 668 gibts bald wieder bei Thomann


----------



## hotfirefox (12. Januar 2012)

Am 24.01.2012 sind sie wider zu haben die 668-B


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Januar 2012)

Nö, ist wieder auf Lager. Hab ebend den mal zum testen bestellt. 
Mal schaun ob das billige Zeug wirklich so gut ist wie alle behaupten.

Also kommen jetzt 2 Superlux KH´s und 1 In Ear


----------



## hotfirefox (12. Januar 2012)

Um 12:00 hies es noch am 24.
Aber egal so ist es noch besser


----------



## Heretic (14. Januar 2012)

Hi,

also Heute ist die erste meienr Lieferungen eingetroffen , drinne war nätürlich das Superlux HD 681 B 

Natürlich direkt getestet.

Und ich bin zum entschluss gekommen  einfach nur Top echt. Für 20 Euro finde ich persöhnlich die Qualität für einen Laien/Gelegenheitsnutzer außerordentlich gut.
Der Klang ist wirklich Klar und die Bässe kommen richtig schön rüber.
Es hat aufjedenfall alle KH für 30 Euro die ich bis jetzt geschrottet habe (es waren bis jetzt 4 ) in einer Sekunde weit übertroffen.

Ich danke an dieser Stelle also all jenen die sich die Mühe gemacht haben verschiedene KH zu testen und andere zu beraten.

Danke 

mfg Heretic


----------



## stena (14. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit dem Superluxx 668b? Kann mir einer sagen wie er im Vergleich zu den 681 abschneidet? 
Ich habe mir jetzt die Superluxx 668b gekauft und bin mir nicht sicher  was ich davon halten soll. Ich habe vorher die Koss Porta Pro benutzt  und neige gerade beim spielen eher zu den Koss. Allerdings nutze ich nur  meine Onboardsoundkarte und kann nicht einschätzen wie viel ich mit  einer Soundkarte noch aus den Superluxx rausholen könnte.


----------

